# OFRN



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I know that the OFRN dogs have a very rich past. When does past not matter anymore? Dogs have not been (legally) matched in decades now. What point must you say that OFRN blood is being bred strictly for color? The gene pool is getting smaller for pure bred OFRN certainly your not breeding for the embetterment(bushism lol) of the breed if you are breeding by color, right? 

I would love some incite on this concept.

Amstaff -black nose
OFRN -Red nose

APBT -Ability 

Thanks for you participation everyone.

P.S. are Pure OFRN dogs the modern amstaff? bred for coat...


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What I belive the OFR attraction is now, is the quality of the breeding. If its a true OFR then you have dogs that are as pure as colby dogs regarding the APBT in the line. Its a rare thing now, so that is attractive. I would not say %100 that OFR is a color bred thing because, if I had two true OFR dogs I would want to breed them and keep the strain going strong and pure. I would want to be associated with OFR, from my perspective as a OFR breeder, for the purity of the line. You cant have an OFR dog that is not a true APBT. They are the cowboys of the APBT world, The Last Of a Dying Breed!!!



The question of when does past not matter anymore should be a completely different thread. Its a brilliant question.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

andy is there anything you don't know about APBT pred,s 


and remi is remington AR-15 your name was to long


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL I love the name!!There is plenty I dont know, thankfully there are those I can still ask.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol i thought you would like it 

and i am glad i got you to ask


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i think this questions gets asked because of people's bitching(sorry i couldnt think of another word to express what i meant) toward the blue dogs being bred for color. jmo

as far as the past, it will always matter at least to me! i understand ofrn/apbts dogs are no longer tested in the us legally at least, but i think they are still being bred for a purpose with function in mind. i believe there are breeders breeding as game a dog as they possibly can with out braking the law's. what is the purpose of breeding a game dog if they are no longer used for said sport? they are bred for the same reason people still covet 29 roadsters, or that 67SS
or the white album on vinyl. some people just want a piece of the past, some want to relive it and some just refuse to let it go! 


are they bred for color? imo it depends on how you look at it. if you take 2 ofrn dogs that happen to be good working dogs, both are red, have yellow/amber eyes, black nails and breed them. are you breeding for color or are you breeding for a purpose? it all comes down to the breeder and its goals. 

i have to believe that the few with pure stock in their yards are not breeding strictly for color. but hey you never know


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

los44 said:


> are they bred for color? imo it depends on how you look at it. if you take 2 ofrn dogs that happen to be good working dogs, both are red, have yellow/amber eyes, black nails and breed them. are you breeding for color or are you breeding for a purpose? it all comes down to the breeder and its goals.
> 
> i have to believe that the few with pure stock in their yards are not breeding strictly for color. but hey you never know


Good point los, I just dont see many pure OFRN dogs with "legit" working titles on them. I would love to be proven wrong though....


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

Good post, OFK. There are a few people out there with working OFR dogs.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Good point los, I just dont see many pure OFRN dogs with "legit" working titles on them. I would love to be proven wrong though....


Do you mean legit as in legal, or legit as in traditional?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I mean "legit" as in your wont get arrested for it.... Anything from weight pull to dock jumping will do. If you could show me a OFRN with some working titles on it... id love it.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol dan dont get cocky now 
i got some dog's out of ofrn
jeep cross that will hurt your feeling on a track


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

*2 drunk to tipe...lol*

listen to this man....ruuuuuffff!!!! What's up nate dog? You trying to square off that Jeep up to my lil Boudreaux bitch??? LMFAO


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

There will be no facing of dogs just like at the shows 

Were talking about the weight pull track here


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Yes, Marty, all in good fun  ....where'd nate go?? He loves to talk that smack.....lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol naw nate loves to talk bulldogs


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MADBood said:


> Yes, Marty, all in good fun  ....where'd nate go?? He loves to talk that smack.....lol





nate said:


> jeep cross that will hurt your feeling on a *track*


Re read it


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

beside i got one of those to


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

my A-R15 IS Boudreaux


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

WAKE THE F*** UP lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

hahaha I'm on my last beer now, nate, waking up is the last thing I'm thinking of. Just for the record, all my dogs are whimpering cur dogs that couldn't pull their way out of a wet paper bag!!!! must be the alcohol talking...lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Is there ever a time for sleep?

You guys are running me ragged LOL 

When you guys crash, I'll feel safe going to bed


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

I thought you were sick today Marty, you're old ass better get some sleep!!!!....lmao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol your a smith mad if you ever talk down on your dog again i kicking in the nut's 
and marty so mad and nate need to be the staff on your board yes?


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

he is thinking


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

we'll crash when your ass gives us some authority...blackmail is a bitch, huh?...lmao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

come on we can get drunk and piss of the bully byb it will be fun


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol you got to smiths to deal with


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

come on old man wake up


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

...um, wait til the wife reads that one, natedog...better make yourself room out in the kennels...hahaha


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MADBood said:


> I thought you were sick today Marty, you're old ass better get some sleep!!!!....lmao


Have you ever had bronchitis?

As if I'm not having enough chest pains and having a hard time breathing, the dogs are my life so hell yeah I'm still here checking on you guys


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

the green lights on but nobody is home, nate...lmao


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao you need to read the thred form 2 nights ago 
this is lol


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

there he is!!! it's all good buddy, these dogs are my life too, man. we just f***ing off. I better carry my ass to sleep. I catch you guys later.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

bathroom break, give him a minute. lmao


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You just wait till you get old, your a## will get slow Too 

Keeping it clean for the kids of the site


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

ok night bro


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol ok old man
your drunk as s****


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MADBood said:


> there he is!!! it's all good buddy, these dogs are my life too, man. we just f***ing off. I better carry my ass to sleep. I catch you guys later.


Just what I'm waiting for LOL

My son is building a new PC and I'm dealing with that along with all the new age drunks LMAO 

Timex bunny anyone? 

The ole man still takes care of things


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

nate said:


> ok night bro, your drunk as s***


You think? wait till you wife reads this LOL


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

sorry Marty.... i found a "hidden" beer behind the milk...depending on how long I nurse it, it could be a hot minute.. haha


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

When your finished just let me know man 

I love you guys but us old people have to sleep too 

Nothing against you'll just taking care of the site cause I'm here


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

it's 4:20 now


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

....haha at least by my compurter...lol


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol old man tell my wife i am up lmfao


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yep 4:25 by mine and I'm still here, you can't out last the old man trust me


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

i will go to bed now if yoy give me vip stat


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol come on old man i didnt even brag when my dog beat lil bit


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

laura probably beats your skinny ass all over the place but you are a smith, so you can take it


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

damn ya'll done posted 3 times to my one...I thought I was quick too..lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

nate said:


> i will go to bed now if yoy give me vip stat


I'll see what I can do man but with me not working the over $400.00 bill a month is killing me, we'll see how you do 

I'll do what I can for ya 



nate said:


> lol come on old man i didnt even brag when my dog beat lil bit


I told your wife she could and I expected it... hell you did what no other man could my brother


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lol the old man types his shit out 3 pages at a time and the n click enter page by page


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

400 for your site ?


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

dude nate, let's let this old man go to sleep. wtf am I still doing here?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MADBood said:


> damn ya'll done posted 3 times to my one...I thought I was quick too..lol


You know us old men get slow in our old age so please slow down


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Just checking up on my children 

Please don't ban them for they not know not what they do 

Hell neither do I sometimes but it's all good 

Damn took an old sick a$$ man to cur these young whipper snapper's out 

Light weight's I call em


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I hope my boy's is alright, you know we father's worry when we don't here from our son's 

Come out of your coma's dudes


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

lmfao, Marty. I figured I would call it a night before I got myself a TWI (typing while intoxicated)....just how many of these constitutes a habitual offender? lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I was hoping this thread would get some replies but now i wished it didnt LOL.... drunks.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Ive been looking for a couple days now and still have yet to see a OFRN dog with a working title... Ive visited Cedar Brook, Falins, Flametrees, some randoms.... but have yet to see it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

MADBood said:


> lmfao, Marty. I figured I would call it a night before I got myself a TWI (typing while intoxicated)....just how many of these constitutes a habitual offender? lol


Just bow out my brother, you cured and I'm still going like an energizer bunny LOL you cured out man but your still game you hear me?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ive been looking for a couple days now and still have yet to see a OFRN dog with a working title... Ive visited Cedar Brook, Falins, Flametrees, some randoms.... but have yet to see it.


a member on this site named howard does sch and has a hemphil bitch that he has titles on i do believe


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

If you Can't Run with the Big Dogs, Stay on the Porch LOL

Yeah, I know I'm going to get scratched on but I'm game and do not run LOL


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ive been looking for a couple days now and still have yet to see a OFRN dog with a working title... Ive visited Cedar Brook, Falins, Flametrees, some randoms.... but have yet to see it.


There are plenty of titled OFRN dogs out there; just have to know where to look.

Check out Tejas Pits Wild Child ( 2008 ADBA NATIONAL CHAMPION 35# and Under-Females and 2007 AADR NATIONAL CHAMPION MOST WEIGHT PER POUND)

Also might want to check out their boy Sin

Mike Morgan has some good ones too. (oldfamilyreds)

Just to name a few.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey thanks I'll check that out... Are they pure ofrn?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep

Hope to add my Pyro pup to the list in a few years too.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Who's he from? Malone, wilder, hemphill?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I want pyro pics too LOL


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Down from Hemphill/Wilder. There are pics in my Gallery. He is an inbred FT Takoda son.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dont forget about iron mike


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Yep Ironline Kennels is another one to look into


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Boy looks like he can work to me ... I knew they were out there somewhere LOL. Thanks inferno!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Southern Inferno, your boy is growing up nicely!!! I remember you from the Castillo Forum. 

Brandon


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks,

Yeah I remember you too, how the pups doing?


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

> Thanks,
> 
> Yeah I remember you too, how the pups doing?


What pups?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh southen inferno do you have one of tekla catillos dogs?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

your dogs, sorry sometimes I just say pups refering to someones dogs. Not literally puppies.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Oh southen inferno do you have one of tekla catillos dogs?


No, just have an appreciation for the line.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh nice i recently saw his Zion on his Delilah(bred by him not owned by him.) pull at the orville show... They were incredible to watch... Thats when i fell for the red nose they have sorrells in there too right?


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats cool!!! I only had one. He passed away in December from insectide poisoning. Im not sure when Im getting my next one.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Im so sorry to here that! Thats rough. I would get a cali pit any day i think he has some awesome stuff going on over there... Alot of people make comment on there size. They are all work though. I really like those dogs i jsut didnt think they were "pure" OFRN i did know about there hemphill wilder back ground though.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Oh nice i recently saw his Zion on his Delilah(bred by him not owned by him.) pull at the orville show... They were incredible to watch... Thats when i fell for the red nose they have sorrells in there too right?


Nope, no Sorrels in the Castillo line. Castillo line originated from scatter bred OFRN. Tekla Castillo (is a woman by the way) was able to develop a very consistent line that today (30 years after its foundation) remains much the same as it did at its origins. It was very successful in the UKC show ring back in the 90's. The Castillo dogs are slightly larger then I prefer, but still impressive none the less. I have seen quite a few Castillo dogs that if I could miniaturize into a 50# package would be extremely appealing.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Marine1 said:


> Thats cool!!! I only had one. He passed away in December from insectide poisoning. Im not sure when Im getting my next one.


So sorry to here that.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Im so sorry to here that! Thats rough. I would get a cali pit any day i think he has some awesome stuff going on over there... Alot of people make comment on there size. They are all work though. I really like those dogs i jsut didnt think they were "pure" OFRN i did know about there hemphill wilder back ground though.


I would not consider them "pure" OFRN. While their foundation does have a strong OFRN influence. You also have some early Tufftown, Lar-San,Lylane, and Carver in the foundation stock.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks for the lesson inferno... I didnt know tekla was a woman thanks for that too LOL (its hard to tell tekal? it could be either LOL) man no wonder those dogs are so good they have some nice working stock and some very good conformation too. My favorite dogs has to be Mejias sampson (what a STUD!) trigger and drago thunder... all very good lookin dogs. I hope you stick around here inferno you have alot to say! and i wanna listen! lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I like her bitch California red also... she has very nice muscle tone. All his dogs have an awesome "look" to them too very intense gaze in there eye.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

If you are interested in the Castillo line you should check out anchor chain kennels also. Some of the most impressive Castillo dogs I have seen are from Hazard Joe Kennels, however he doesnt sale to the public.

This is one of my favorite current dogs of this line
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [211555] :: MILLENNIUM'S TIGHT ON KASH

I wish they had a recent pic of that dog. I have seen his adult pics and he is ripped, very beautiful.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Right on i will check both those kennels out... Doesnt sell to the public huh lol.... Like.. closed yard doesnt sell or Only to friends doesnt sell?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

AS in only sales to people that he knows and considers "true fanciers" of the line. I think he is actually only doing one more breeding and then getting out of dogs as I understand it.

CAROLINA PITBULL TERRIERS - by Heath & Natalie is another one. They are small and just started out, but their dog justice is quite a beauty.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

What do you think about one of the members dogs here. His user name is flametree. His dogs arechiga Zapata and Cherokee too are great examples of an ofrn. I wish I knew there abilities though....


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

dan'sgrizz said:


> What do you think about one of the members dogs here. His user name is flametree. His dogs arechiga Zapata and Cherokee too are great examples of an ofrn. I wish I knew there abilities though....


I'd say their OK, lol.

My pup Pyro is off of Takoda X Cherokee. 
They are truly phenominal dogs!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Right on! Thanks again inferno, where you from?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm from North GA


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm from north California! Worlds apart LOL... Never been to georgie I fort visit someday.


----------



## diva (Feb 27, 2009)

No titles...YET  But, here is my girl.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [267816] :: AURORA'S BETH


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

OOOO GORGEOUS im sure she will do well.... what titles are you currently working on with her?


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful girl, Diva.:clap:


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

It took me all this tiem to realize you had a flametree dog! Im so glad to hear they are as awesome as they look. Im gonna have to start savin for one. When i get my new house i will for sure me top on my list of things to do lol.


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Ive been looking for a couple days now and still have yet to see a OFRN dog with a working title... Ive visited Cedar Brook, Falins, Flametrees, some randoms.... but have yet to see it.


Try Winmor Kennels or Ro-Ki Reds
You will find OFRN with mutltiple titles


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh yeah, can't believe I forgot about Roki-Reds. Check out Otto. They also have a sibling of Flametree's "Z", named Jiz


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hahahaha gross


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*OFRN with Title's*



jbh38 said:


> Try Winmor Kennels or Ro-Ki Reds
> You will find OFRN with mutltiple titles


Look at Red Ranger Kennels,their dogs are more UKC type but pure OFRN none the less. Some of her dogs have "Shutzhund" tiltes and are very driven dogs, a bit big for my taste and "pricey" but she's been around awhile. Most OFRN kennels like my self are hobbist and are just striving to maintain the line going in a pure state. Oldster's like myself are just waiting for you young folk to come back and preserve the old style APBT

If you can get the ADBA Gazzette from the winter edition,,there is an OFRN bitch that is a national weight pull G CH out of the Red Phase Line of OFRN as pure an OFRN as their is.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Right on FT thanks for jumpin in! Your the man...


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

dan'sgrizz said:


> Hahahaha gross


Was that about Winmor or Roki?


----------



## Flametree (Jul 31, 2008)

*Red Phase?*

Red Phase is a dog bred down from OFRN at Heavy Chain Kennels. Red Phase is a big part of my Koda dog and has attributes that I feel are very OFRN,,,very driven.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [56532] :: B.SHUMARDS RED PHASE


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

jbh38 said:


> Was that about Winmor or Roki?


It was about that dog named Jiz man ... keep up LOL. Who names a dog that? lol i guess Grizz isnt too far off lol.


----------

